# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Help!!! переход на клиент-сервер

## slavy

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите с такой проблемой….., я полный чайник в 1с
Есть база 1с 82 и 1с 7.7 в файловом варианте.
Как мне эти две базы объединить в одну и установить её в клиент-серверном варианте?

----------


## vkozak

1) купить серверную лицензию 1С 8.2
2) выгрузить базу из текущей в кофигураторе.
3) после установки сервера создать в нем новую пустую базу и загрузить туда в конфигураторе выгруженный архив.
п.2 и 3 касаются восьмерки.

а задача перехода с 77 с выгрузкой и объединением баз может оказаться не тривиальной. Можно конечно попытаться ее решить самостоятельно. Но проще обратитесь в франчайзи.

Для начала нужно понимать текущие базы типовые или какая то из них переделана, доработана.

----------


## DMLangepas

а смысл перехода в клиент-серверную? если не секрет? там единственное, то что отчеты будут чуть чуть быстрее открываться, а работа будет с такой же скоростью.
Покупай Сервер, Серверную лицензию, потом с файловых выгрузи базы в DT и загрузи в серверную

----------


## slavy

У меня встала вот такая проблема:
Предприятие работало на файловом варианте 1с 8.2.14.519
Сейчас необходимо перейти на клиент серверный вариант.
Я решил сделать это путём выгрузки и загрузки базы.
Бухгалтерия выгрузилась нормально, а  вот ЗУП который весит гиг, при выполнении команды «выгрузить информационную базу» сильно зависает.
Выгрузка ЗУП проходила примерно 12  часов и не завершилась до конца, я её прервал. 
В конечном результате файл выгрузки ЗУП  весит 24 гиг.
Как мне перенести эту базу? Есть какие ни будь другие решения?

----------


## DMLangepas

24 гига? а файловая база сколько веситИ
тестировать пробовали, удалять и очищать И?

----------


## slavy

сама база весит  гиг...
чистить и удалять это как? на пример?

----------


## DMLangepas

такого не должно быть. сама база гиг, а выгруженная не должна превышать самой.
1. Тестирование базы сделать. (сделай копию сперва) В конфигкраторе - Администрирование - Тестирование и исправление (там все галочки поставить надо и очищать и удалять точки отметить)
2. Я бы ещё сделал так, сделал бы в компе показать все скрытые папки и файлы, открыл бы Файловую базу и удалил бы всё, кроме одного лишь CD файла.

----------


## vkozak

Для начала я бы сделал так:
В каталоге где установлена программа 1С 8х, не путать с каталогом где расположена база, есть внешняя процедура тестирования и исправления баз 1С - chdbfl.exe
Путь такой C:\Program Files\1cv82\bin. Надо проверить и пролечить этой процедурой, она в тяжелых случаях помогает быстрее и эффективней.
Запустить эту утилиту выбрать в каталоге где лежит база файл 1Cv8.1CD, поставить галочку "Исправлять обнаруженные ошибки" и надавить на кнопку выполнить.
У вас скорее всего действительно нарушена целостность базы.

----------


## slavy

> Для начала я бы сделал так:
> В каталоге где установлена программа 1С 8х, не путать с каталогом где расположена база, есть внешняя процедура тестирования и исправления баз 1С - chdbfl.exe
> Путь такой C:\Program Files\1cv82\bin. Надо проверить и пролечить этой процедурой, она в тяжелых случаях помогает быстрее и эффективней.
> Запустить эту утилиту выбрать в каталоге где лежит база файл 1Cv8.1CD, поставить галочку "Исправлять обнаруженные ошибки" и надавить на кнопку выполнить.
> У вас скорее всего действительно нарушена целостность базы.


СПС, кажись прокатило!
Сейчас попробую залить на сервер....

----------

